# Exchange a 636 anyone?



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

We're thinking about returning to an A class, and very much like the look of the Euramobil 636. (Manual preferably, tho might consider a Sprintshift) 

We have a Mercedes HRZ hightop panel van conversion, and wonder if there is anyone out there who is considering a move in the other direction i.e a downsize, who might think about an exchange (with a cash adjustment if necessary). For those who don't know what an HRZ looks like, I posted a review on this site sometime back, and a photo appears on the HRZ website -http://www.hrz-reisemobile.de/. Click on the History tab, and view the 5th picture down.

Obviously, details/spec/condition come into play, but if there are any 636 owners out there who might be interested, perhaps you'd PM me, or respond through this column.


Smick


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

Sorry, not looking to trade, but giving your posting a bump! 

Eura Mobil 636 Integra LS on a Merc (with Sprintshift, which I like) is suiting us very well - and will probably do so until I'm nearer 70 - may have to think about the annual health checks to drive it then (3850kg), when downsizing will appeal. 

The van you have looks great, except in one regard for us, getting out of bed looks a bit more challenging for those of us who might need to do so more than just in the morning! EM drop-down bed is particularly low, with v generous headroom.

Good luck with your search.

Terry


----------

